# ID zuweisung eines TerminKalenders (mehrere Kalender)



## gimi66 (21. Mrz 2017)

*Hallo erstmal,*
ich stehe vor einem Problem. Ich möchte für meine Homepage (im Rahmen eines Uni-Projektes) mehrere Terminkalender erstellen. Ich habe bereits einen Login und alles was dazu gehört erstellt. 
Bei unserer Homepage können sich Nutzer oder Unternehmen registrieren. Unternehmen bekommen einen Kalender zugewiesen. Nutzer können nach Kalender-ID suchen und "beitretten" (Termine anschauen und Termin anfragen). Unternehmen kann angefragte Termine annehmen oder ablehnen. 
Meine Datenbank besteht bereits und die Kalender-ID wird per Serial automatisch aufgezählt.

*So folgendes Problem:* Wie weise ich einem _erstellten Kalender_ eine _Kalender-ID_ zu. Und wie weise ich dementsprechend auch die Administrator der jeweiligen Kalender zu.

*Meine Idee *: Möglicherweise könnte ich dies mit einem tag library descriptor (TLD) machen.
Habe leider nicht viel ahnung davon. 
Es sollen die Termine aus der Tabelle 'termine' aufgerufen werden wenn der passende Kalender aufgerufen wird. ( Kalender-ID). 
Eine weitere Idee war es auch für jede ID dann eine Datei abzuspeichern die dann ebenfalls über TLD aufgerufen wird.  

Ich bin für jeden Vorschlag sehr dankbar!

Mfg
gimi66


----------



## stg (22. Mrz 2017)

Ich versteh dein Problem nicht. 


gimi66 hat gesagt.:


> Meine Datenbank besteht bereits und die Kalender-ID wird per Serial automatisch aufgezählt. (..) Wie weise ich einem _erstellten Kalender_ eine _Kalender-ID_ zu



Wie passt das zusammen? Kannst du deine Frage noch mal neu formulieren und schildern, was genau dein Problem ist?


----------



## gimi66 (22. Mrz 2017)

Hi, kann ich machen.



stg hat gesagt.:


> Ich versteh dein Problem nicht.
> 
> 
> Wie passt das zusammen? Kannst du deine Frage noch mal neu formulieren und schildern, was genau dein Problem ist?



Meine Datenbank habe ich manuell erstellt über pgAdmin. Also die Tabellen. 
Wenn ein Unternehmen registriert wird 
Wird auch gleichzeitig eine Kalender-Id generiert jedoch findet diese Kalender-ID keinen Abnehmer bzw. Weiß ich nicht wie ich diese einem Kalender zuweise 
Da es mehrere Unternehmen geben wird, wird es auch mehrere Kalender geben und somit haben alle verschiedene Ternine. 

Sprich: ein Basiskalender und nur die Termine variieren pro Kalender-ID. 
*Aber wie rufe ich sie ab?
*
Hoffe habe das Problem verständlich genug formuliert 
Danke schon mal im Voraus für deine Bemühungen

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
gimi66


----------



## mrBrown (22. Mrz 2017)

Du hast doch eine Tabellen in der Datenbank, in der die Kalender gespeichert sind?
Oder hat bisher nur jedes Unternehmen eine Kalender-ID, aber der Kalender ist nirgends gespeichert?


----------



## stg (22. Mrz 2017)

gimi66 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ein Unternehmen registriert wird
> Wird auch gleichzeitig eine Kalender-Id generiert jedoch findet diese Kalender-ID keinen Abnehmer bzw. Weiß ich nicht wie ich diese einem Kalender zuweise



Mir ist das nach wie vor ein Rätsel... Was machst du denn mit dieser ID? Wegschmeißen?

Vielleicht kannst du mit ein paar Code-Zeilen und relevanten Ausschnitt aus deinem DB-Modell etwas Licht ins Dunkel bringen.


----------



## gimi66 (22. Mrz 2017)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Oder hat bisher nur jedes Unternehmen eine Kalender-ID, aber der Kalender ist nirgends gespeichert?


Genau das ist der Fall. 
Habe zwar auf der Homepage einen Basis-Kalender wo ich als Nutzer nur Termine Festlegen kann (aber nicht "anfragen")  und die Termine erstellen sich auch in der Datenbank. 
Aber für den Basiskalender. 
Nicht für genau den Kalender für das Unternehmen.


----------



## Joose (22. Mrz 2017)

Ein Kalendar für ein Unternehmen oder eine privaten Nutzer unterscheiden sich eig nicht wirklich. Der einzige Unterschied den ich herauslesen kann: Ein privater Nutzer kann den Kalendar eines Unternehmen "abonnieren".

Sprich für jeden Benutzer legst du einen Kalendar in der Tabelle an, in einer extra Tabelle musst du hinterlegen welcher Benutzer welchen Kalendar abonniert hat.


----------



## gimi66 (22. Mrz 2017)

stg hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht kannst du mit ein paar Code-Zeilen und relevanten Ausschnitt aus deinem DB-Modell etwas Licht ins Dunkel bringen.


Bin leider unterwegs gerade heute Nachmittag versuch ich relevante Zeilen rauszupicken. 



stg hat gesagt.:


> Mir ist das nach wie vor ein Rätsel... Was machst du denn mit dieser ID? Wegschmeißen?


Ich weiß ja leider nicht wie ich die ID zuweise. 

Mir Fällt gerade ein(was ich selber vergessen habe)bevor ein Nutzer einem Unternehmen Termine Anfragen kann 
Muss er erst in diesem Kalender beigetreten sein. 

Dann könnte man vielleicht per sql Befehl , die Termine der passenden Kalender-ID aufrufen


----------



## gimi66 (22. Mrz 2017)

Joose hat gesagt.:


> Ein Kalendar für ein Unternehmen oder eine privaten Nutzer unterscheiden sich eig nicht wirklich. Der einzige Unterschied den ich herauslesen kann: Ein privater Nutzer kann den Kalendar eines Unternehmen "abonnieren".


Richtig (wobei ein normaler Nutzer hat einfach keinen Kalender)



Joose hat gesagt.:


> Sprich für jeden Benutzer legst du einen Kalendar in der Tabelle an, in einer extra Tabelle musst du hinterlegen welcher Benutzer welchen Kalendar abonniert hat.


Die Idee gefällt mir.


Btw. Das Projekt nennt sich Business-Kalender


----------

